# Full Time Coding & Billing Positions! Tempe, AZ



## GHF (Mar 1, 2012)

Medicaid/AHCCCS Billers & Coders WANTED! Tempe, AZ 

We are looking for experienced CPCs and billers who are eager to innovate and improve reimbursement for the medical practices they serve to join our billing, coding, & A/R management team. 

Company Description 
Good Health Financial in Tempe, AZ is a full spectrum medical financial services and practice management firm created to unify clinical experts, healthcare accountants, certified coders, and leading medical managers all commonly aspiring to improve the practices and patients they serve. 

Applicants must clearly demonstrate a sense of pride and passion for what they do and have a proven track record of knowledgeable skills and abilities. Aggressive claims administration, payment posting, working appeals/grievances and disciplined A/R management skills a must. Excellent inter-personal, organizational, and communication skills are required. 

***Experience with Medicare, Medicaid and AHCCCS required*** 

All coders must have 2+ years experience, be certified and able to code from electronic charts. All billers must have 2+ years experience working in related specialties. 

Competitive compensation package offered for desirable candidates. Health, Dental, and Vision plans available for full-time employees in addition to PTO and fringe benefits. Our office is truly a wonderful environment to work in - we make our jobs fun and rewarding! 

If you feel you have the experience, drive and ambition to join our team please send your resume and salary requirements to careers@goodhealthfinancial.com


----------

